# 1st Time Turkey Hunter, Please Help! :)



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

2013 is going to be my year! I get out of the Marine Corps before spring & will be able to hunt and fish HARD in Utah and every state around it! I've been planning some trips out and waiting for this year for a few years now. Something I haven't planned for is Utah Turkey, I just realized that the app period is open til just after Christmas so I need to figure out quick where I want to put in for. I have 1 bonus point so hopefully can get lucky drawing a tag.

I have a huge element in my favor/on my side - I am able & willing to hunt every single day of the season until I get a bird I don't know if that will be enough to help me actually locate birds though. So where are the turkeys in Utah? haha

I live in Davis county, and it would probably be nice to have a tag near home, are there decent numbers of turkey in the mountains above N. Salt Lake, Bountiful, Centerville? I've never noticed any at all, but I guess I've never hunted them so who knows :s

I will be fishing the Boulders hard all spring anyways, are there good numbers of turkey down there? Or I have a cabin at Fish Lake, are those woods productive to hunt?

How do I know what areas will likely hold turkey? Can I look at a map and see things like "this area has a lot of xxxx elevation and such and such terrain so it's probably a good place to try turkey hunting"? I'm willing to go anywhere in the state that offers me the best chance at success, just need to figure out what unit to apply for and then I'll narrow my search from there.

Thanks for any and all advice!! I can't wait!


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Also, while we're at it. I'm definitely going to have to put turkey hunting supplies on my christmas list  What are some good calls that I should get and start practicing with? Or quality decoys to have, is a ground blind pretty useful or am I just as well off in good camouflage/concealment? I'm starting to get excited & I don't know if I'll even draw a tag! haha. Thanks for any tips


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

PM sent. Thanks for your service!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

speaking of turkeys, i was up in cache valley today and saw a flock of about 150. i snapped a picture of the last 30 or so before they got into the trees but it was totally awesome to see that many birds. http://trainingyourretriever.com/turkey/ i really need to get into turkey hunting as it seems the turkeys are doing well in Utah.


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow SpringKennels, now that's the kind of luck I'm hoping I can help happen this April! This is gonna be SWEET!! And a big thanks to you manysteps! I'm hoping I can get the hang of this new style of hunting in my first year  Keep the info, or pics, or whatever, coming!


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

I may as well ask some of the stupid questions that are running through my mind...how do you hunt turkey? haha. Do you try to sit near water? Or on the edge of a treeline and an open field? Should I be sitting down before it's light out or does it matter? Do turkeys move and call throughout the day or is afternoon hunting generally unproductive? Do you hunt a specific and definite spot for a whole morning, or is it a lot of moving around and moving your decoy often? Any other random info? Thanks everyone so far! I can't wait


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

No need to worry about any draws. You can buy a tag over the counter and hunt them the whole month of May. Get someplace far away from humanity. Locate the birds the night before with your spotting scope, get set up in the dark, and sit tight all morning. There is no need to move (that being said, I have ambushed turkeys that were moving up and down draws by getting around ahead of them and waiting for them to appear).


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> No need to worry about any draws. You can buy a tag over the counter and hunt them the whole month of May. Get someplace far away from humanity. * Locate the birds the night before with your spotting scope, get set up in the dark, and sit tight all morning.* There is no need to move (that being said, I have ambushed turkeys that were moving up and down draws by getting around ahead of them and waiting for them to appear).


Don't mis-read this... birddogger doen't mean for you to sit there all night 'till morning...just get there and set up before daylight.


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Hahah, I appreciate the clarification BPturkeys  I hope I'm not dumb enough to have made that mistake, although I've surprised myself before :/

BirdDogger, never would have thought to bring a spotting scope on a turkey hunt! Thanks for the tip. It makes sense to stay as far away from them as possible...This being said, I'm assuming turkeys pitch up tent at night and don't move until the morning? (sorry, I truly know nothing, haha - I'll be watching a DVD or two & maybe read a book or two on turkey hunting tactics and their habits, but for now, you guys get all my novice questions  Thanks all!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I'm assuming turkeys pitch up tent at night and don't move until the morning?


If not pestered, they'll be there in the morning. They fly up into a big, thick tree to roost at night (conifers, cottonwoods, hickories, etc.). They'll fly down before first light in the morning, gather their hens, and go to feeding. If you are clucking and purring nearby somewhere at first light, the action is exciting.

...and about that confusing sentence last night...Don't tell the students in my English classes!


----------



## swiftra (Dec 13, 2012)

I am also a 1st time turkey hunter and have a lot of the same questions. Have 2 boys this year that want to give it a try and I was wondering about good places to start scouting up here in weber county or cache county. Any suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

If you need some one to go with I would be happy to take you. I will be honest I have never hunted turkeys in the state of Utah, got stationed out here a year ago (Army), but grew up in WI hunting them every year and have never struggled to get a bird. Any how I would be more than happy to call and lend a hand. Just pm me anytime.


----------

